# ISI whipper



## Ucmd (Apr 29, 2018)

Just bought one the these toys. Can anyone point me to on-line resources for use and/or share some recipes.


----------



## daveb (Apr 29, 2018)

Modernist cuisine has "The Whipping Siphon" with enough for you to get your feet wet with foams, gels, etc. Think I got it from Amazon (of course I did).

I've been underwhelmed with mine.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Apr 29, 2018)

Don't know if you are a ChefSteps premium member (it is $39 for life and I joined a long time ago for sous vide info) but they have some seem to have some good info it appears (full disclosure - quick search). Not something I have been doing though so I can't speak to the results. Google is your friend but I expect you know that ... best of luck I'm sure there is quite a bit of info to be found.


----------



## KCMande (Apr 29, 2018)

I've owned one for a couple years, mostly just used for whipped yogurt with beets or Chantilly with dessert. I've been meaning to try the insta cold brew coffee and pickle methods I've seen on the internet. I sadly don't have any links handy but I'm sure a quick Google search will point you in the right direction


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 29, 2018)

I just did some olive oil meringue. For every 200 grams of evoo add 16 grams of glycerin flakes and heat up to 140 Fahrenheit and the flakes are melted. Season aggressively then strain through a chinoise. Transfer to the canister and use one charger per 200 grams. I hold the canister on top of the oven to stay warm during service.

Got a cool goat cheese mousse I can share too.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 29, 2018)

Found a really cool microwaved aerated brioche that we used to do. Yes, it's really good.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 29, 2018)

Goat cheese mousse. 


- 250 g (8.8 oz) soft goat cheese 

- 125 g (4.4 oz) sour cream

- 125 ml (4.4 oz) heavy cream

- 1.5 tbsp olive oil

- salt and pepper



Preparation
1- Blend goat cheese, olive oil, sour cream and seasoning in a blender or food processor. When seasoning, keep in mind that the mix will expand 2 or 3 times so you should season 2 or 3 times more than you would normally do.

2- Pass mixture through a fine sieve.

3- Add heavy cream and mix.

4- Pour the mixture into an ISI Whip, screw one ISI cream charger (2 chargers if using 1L ISI Whip) and shake vigorously.

5- Refrigerate for at least 1 hour.


----------



## Ucmd (Apr 30, 2018)

Thanks for tips. Cant wait to try.


----------



## Bacon king tone (May 7, 2018)

Chef steps has some great recipes


----------



## Bacon king tone (May 7, 2018)

I'm gonna have to steal this recipe haha


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 12, 2018)

So you fill up the can with 3 chargers. Then fill up a balloon with all of them. Then you breath out and in a few times and take in one long breath from the balloon and hold it in as long as you can, then slowly blow it back into the ballon and then slowly inhale from the balloon and slowly do this until next thing you know youre in a different world! This is the only Real Way to use whip cream chargers!


----------



## DamageInc (May 12, 2018)

I've heard of people using them combined with sous vide to make bearnaise.


----------



## Ucmd (May 14, 2018)

It seems like you ought to be able to make one hell of a light whipped mayonnaise.


----------



## ThEoRy (May 14, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> So you fill up the can with 3 chargers. Then fill up a balloon with all of them. Then you breath out and in a few times and take in one long breath from the balloon and hold it in as long as you can, then slowly blow it back into the ballon and then slowly inhale from the balloon and slowly do this until next thing you know youre in a different world! This is the only Real Way to use whip cream chargers!



You're not supposed to use regular balloons. You have to use punching ball balloons so you can fill it 4 times the size of your head. Don't forget to wrap the end around your finger a few times too so when you drift off you don't lose all of the fun.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 16, 2018)

ThEoRy said:


> You're not supposed to use regular balloons. You have to use punching ball balloons so you can fill it 4 times the size of your head. Don't forget to wrap the end around your finger a few times too so when you drift off you don't lose all of the fun.


Hahaha! Glad you know what Im talkin about!


----------



## Ucmd (May 22, 2018)

Wow, sounds dangerous. Ill probably just make brioche


----------



## slickmamba (May 23, 2018)

pro tips here


----------



## ThEoRy (May 24, 2018)

Ucmd said:


> Wow, sounds dangerous. Ill probably just make brioche



Not really. Just make sure some hot chicks are giving you a back massage and keep the Vicks inhaler handy while Tranceport is playing.

I once saw the entire history of music as it branched out into endless genres and sub genres as colored beams of light. Each time they split a new color was formed into infinity. In the future they all merged back into one giant beam and the cycle repeats. I knew everything. Then I excitedly said, "I figured it out!" and when they asked me "What?!" I replied, "Music. Everything!" then they said, "What is it?!" I responded, "Damn, I lost it." Then the whole room said, "Awwwww."


But yeah, try that brioche too!


----------



## Kippington (May 24, 2018)

Ucmd, there's something hilarious about how many situations your quote covers:

_ - "Over 300 people have died trying to climb Mount Everest."
- "Wow, sounds dangerous. Ill probably just make brioche instead."_
:laugh:


----------



## niwaki-boy (May 24, 2018)

Just say NO2 drugs


----------



## mattador (May 24, 2018)

Probably just best to play the blackout game instead, au naturel


----------



## bkultra (May 24, 2018)

I make a lot of whip cream


----------



## daveb (May 24, 2018)

Didn't know you were into kinky. The ISI will make things up close and personal - try it playing nekid twister[emoji41]


----------



## bkultra (May 24, 2018)

It's truly a family pleaser... I make carbonated fruit for the kids (cotton candy grapes are their favorite), CO2 not NO2.


----------



## slickmamba (May 24, 2018)

Ive done the carbonated fruit thing as well, pretty fun

heres a modernist cuisine version using sous vide http://modernistcuisine.com/recipes/carbonated-cranberries/

not sure if its any good though


----------



## ThEoRy (May 25, 2018)

So my Garde Manger lost the head gasket for my isi whip at some point this week. He asked me to do the olive oil meringue for him tonight that is on the heirloom tomato salad and when I screwed the top down I immediately knew. I said, "Did you give this to the dishwasher to clean it for you?" He said, "Yeah why?" so I replied, "Because he lost the head gasket exactly like I told you he would." So then he says, "Oh ****!" Meanwhile I have 3 salads on the board with no ******* foam and a bunch of other ******* problems I'm trying to solve simultaneously. What a ******* nightmare. Stay in school kids. And don't do those *** **** whippits I was talking about earlier or you'll end up like your uncle Rick in 25 years screaming at dishwashers and throwing plastic wrap down the hallway!


----------



## WildBoar (May 25, 2018)

Heh, at least at your job you can 'vent'. It's not 'appropriate' in my work setting -- and believe me there are things that come up daily that make me wish I could scream at people and throw things. The problem is the clients I would be screaming out would no longer hire us for projects, and our revenue would go away...

"work would be great if it weren't for having to work for or with people"


----------

